# Gaspari M-One-T...Is it junk?



## lilduba13 (Jan 20, 2005)

I know Gaspari products are overpriced but i was wondering if they are quality products.  The M1T says that each pill is 10mg, but is that really strong enough to take one pill a day?  I have been reading that you guys say not to take more than 20 mg or the side effects are severe, so would you recommend following those same guidelines with this?


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

m1T is M1t. There are very few raw powder suppliers out there, most supplement companies buy their raw powder from the same companies and just make it into tabs and market it. 

So ya, the same rules apply. 

Run 10mg per day for a while, then if you feel fine, try 20. I wouldnt recommend more than that though.

Also, read up on PCT, its vital.


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

Gaspari's supplements have a bad reputation, some of their early prohormones were tested and didn't contain any active ingredients. Things have improved since then but they are hugely over priced like you say.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2005)

Gaspari's shit is overpriced and underdosed. Start with 5-10mg/ED and increase if you wish depending on the sides you are seeing. I went as high as 20mg/ED but started to get slammed by sides so I cut it back. Your body will let you know...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

... I have used two batches of M1T.  One was the original Legal Gear batch, which sort of started it all.  These were 10mg tabs.  I also used Gaspari 10mg caps, and they were every bit of the LG stuff.  Keep in mind this was Gaspari's original offering of M1t, and I have no idea of how good it is now.

With that in mind, fuck m1t, it is schedule 3 now.  Go with test with a 4 week dbol intro.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

It is best to cut the dosage in half of what you would use on a 14 or 15 day cycle and run it twice as long.  I don't like the brow urine effect for safety sake so Im going to do 10 to 15 mg cycles for 4 weeks instead of the 20 or 30mg for 15 days(ive never gone above 20mg).   The shutdown won't really be any different since 20mg shuts you down superfast so if you do 10mg for 4 weeks it wouldn't be quite as quick.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> The shutdown won't really be any different since 20mg shuts you down superfast so if you do 10mg for 4 weeks it wouldn't be quite as quick.


 What? You will be shut down after about a week regardless of 10 or 20mg's.


----------



## redspy (Jan 21, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> It is best to cut the dosage in half of what you would use on a 14 or 15 day cycle and run it twice as long. I don't like the brow urine effect for safety sake so Im going to do 10 to 15 mg cycles for 4 weeks instead of the 20 or 30mg for 15 days(ive never gone above 20mg). The shutdown won't really be any different since 20mg shuts you down superfast so if you do 10mg for 4 weeks it wouldn't be quite as quick.


Even at a low dose you'll be shutdown in three days.  There's bloodwork to prove this on another board.


----------



## topolo (Jan 21, 2005)

gaspari sucks


----------



## godfather (Jan 21, 2005)

I dont know from personal experiance but ive heard nothing but bad things about gaspari


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

I know  you will be shutdown about the same in the end.  I should have clarified in saying that.


----------

